# Bearded or smooth



## Rupert2019 (May 29, 2019)

Good evening everyone!
Were the proud new parents of a 10 week old Red f1 male puppy named Rupert.. 
He's an adorable little thing so far having a lovely temeprent with a wicked side thrown in. 
Iv just been reading an article online regarding different coat types(bearded and smooth?) at the moment his puppy coat is soft and wavey has a downey feel to it.
My question is, is there anyway in determing at such a young age if he's a bearded or smooth cocappoo?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Awwww he is lovely - from that photo I would say almost certainly bearded


----------



## Mariejackson (Feb 12, 2019)

He already has such a gorgeous coat. I would say definitely bearded.


----------



## Dig (Dec 27, 2018)

Lovely photo- gorgeous colour. I agree looks like will be bearded. Our digby was wavy like that and is now v curly at 9 months.


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

Beautiful boy , my Louis was like that when a puppy , now 2 and a half .










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

